# CD-i Emulator



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2011)

Recently, I've been wanting to torture myself with the game Hotel Mario for the Philips CD-i. 
However, I could only find 3 emulators for the system which all have serious flaws.

1. CD-i Emulator: Requires a payment to play for more than 3 minutes between resets.
2. CD-ice: Only plays "Rise of the Robots".
3. TinyCDi: Plays Hotel Mario, The Apprentice, Dimos Quest, Alien Gate, Jokers Wild, Tetris, and a few others, but most have issues.

So far, TinyCDi is the best one I've found and it's a "Tiny" MAME build (I have no idea what that means).

For such a notorious console, why is the pool of emulators so shallow?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 7, 2011)

Probably because most people hated the console.

Though you could try and buy them, but from what I heard, they are rare and expensive.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 7, 2011)

Hotel Mario isn't that bad neither was the 3rd Zelda game.

This thing was shit I admit it but it had some decent enough light gun games and it was cool to play films from a CD back then. Crap interface to control games though, no idea why Nintendo partnered with them though! Shit even CD-32 was better than this.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 7, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Hotel Mario isn't that bad neither was the 3rd Zelda game.
> 
> This thing was shit I admit it but it had some decent enough light gun games and it was cool to play films from a CD back then. Crap interface to control games though, no idea why Nintendo partnered with them though! Shit even CD-32 was better than this.


I know, I wouldn't mind playing them either if there was good enough emu.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Probably because most people hated the console.
> 
> Though you could try and buy them, but from what I heard, they are rare and expensive.



Not to mention some of the games cost a fortune, Zelda's Adventure can run you between $180-$250.  Hotel Mario sucks end of story, Zelda's Adventure is ok, the voice acting is annoying though.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 9, 2011)

Check out MESS: http://www.mess.org/

http://mess.redump.net/sysinfo:cdi


----------



## 431unknown (Mar 9, 2011)

There is a cracked version of CD-i Emulator (first one you listed) floating around.


I just snatched it myself.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 9, 2011)

I BOUGHT that same emulator... running on my great computer, I couldn't even run the Zelda games and Hotel Mario properly. =( Waste of time and money.

If you can get them running fullspeed without wonky controls, PLEASE, tell me. I would like to know.


----------

